# Gpu-Z Spikes



## Deadpool27 (Feb 13, 2016)

hello guys, im new here.
just bought 1 month ago a r9 380. 4gb. and i downloaded gpu-z
and this shows up 







is that normal? i got no problems on my msi afterburner though

here are my specs

i5 6400
msi b150 gaming m3
2x4gb ddr4 ram
msi r9 380 4gb
800watts strikeX
128gb samsung evo ssd

Ty in advance!


----------



## Deadpool27 (Feb 14, 2016)

by the way, i got no problem in games. but i think i getting some low fps drop about 15fps. please help me guys


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 14, 2016)

It seems that some software is running in the background using your graphics card. Any chance you caught some kind of bitcoin mining virus?


----------



## Deadpool27 (Feb 14, 2016)

im not sure about that bitcoin mining virus. ill try to scan my drive c and check if there is some virus. ill update later ty


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 14, 2016)

Can you check Task Manager to see what applications and processes are running.
Do you do any folding, crunching or mining on your rig?
The fluctuations in GPU load look similar to what happens when the GPU is set to less than 100% for those tasks, it appears to bounce constantly.


----------



## Deadpool27 (Feb 14, 2016)

@Caring1 

heres my task manager. by the way, on my msi afterburner there are no problems. only here in Gpu-Z. kinda annoying though




just being sure my videocard is alright. ty for the reply guys!


----------



## Deadpool27 (Feb 15, 2016)

a update. already format and upgraded to clean install and still got the issue -_-


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 15, 2016)

Try GPU Shark, when it's opened go to View and turn on Detailed Mode then u can see what files that's actually using ur gpu and then try to close one at the time and see what which exe that file that uses gpu.

Link: http://www.geeks3d.com/20151231/gpu-shark-0-9-7-gpu-monitoring-utility-geforce-radeon/


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 15, 2016)

Try checking GPUz with no browser open.


----------



## Deadpool27 (Feb 15, 2016)

@puma99dk

using this app.. how can i know what exe is using my gpu?

@95Viper

still the same even there is no browser.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 15, 2016)

Deadpool27 said:


> @puma99dk
> 
> using this app.. how can i know what exe is using my gpu?



Start up GPU Shark and in the top menu bar click on View and then click on "Detailed mode" then u should get a list of what exe files that's running and using gpu power, look under "Currect active 3D applications" like shown here below (This is from my own computer at home):


----------



## Deadpool27 (Feb 15, 2016)

hmm thats weird. nothing on me


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 15, 2016)

Did you try without internet connection for a while.
Is it still the same?

Edit: Did you buy it used?


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 15, 2016)

MSI Afterburner is showing a high GPU usage too, if the card isn't currently used for gaming or other tasks.
As @P4-630 said, unplug the computer from the internet and see if it drops.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 15, 2016)

Deadpool27 said:


> hmm thats weird. nothing on me



It looks like u still haven't enabled "Detailed mode" this only works with AMD & Nvidia GPU unfortunately Intel GPU ain't supported.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Feb 15, 2016)

Use process explore and see what using the gpu


----------



## Deadpool27 (Feb 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Did you try without internet connection for a while.
> Is it still the same?
> 
> Edit: Did you buy it used?



my gpu is brandnew. i bought it last month. i did not try it yet without internet. let me check later thanks for the reply


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 15, 2016)

gameclient.exe? dafuq is that?


----------



## Deadpool27 (Feb 15, 2016)

SnakeDoctor said:


> Use process explore and see what using the gpu



already tried that mate.  only the game i playing and dwm.exe is the one that uses my gpu. any other ideas guys?

@puma99dk| 

i already did detailed mate. there is no app using my gpu. thats  weird


----------



## Deadpool27 (Feb 15, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> gameclient.exe? dafuq is that?



its my game that i play. i only get those spikes in gpu when playing games. onlinegames and gta V


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 15, 2016)

Deadpool27 said:


> its my game that i play. i only get those spikes in gpu when playing games. onlinegames and gta V



Fan speed 16 RPM? The fan speed gets stuck... those are the crap drivers, your fan profile is borked. Look at the graph, it is constantly on slowest... the card overheats.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Feb 15, 2016)

did u add the gpu Column in process explore ? just checking, (even my firefox uses the gpu atm)


----------



## Deadpool27 (Feb 15, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Fan speed 16 RPM? The fan speed gets stuck... those are the crap drivers, your fan profile is borked. Look at the graph, it is constantly on slowest... the card overheats.



how you say my card overheats? its only at 49c. i made a fan curve for it on msi afterburner


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 15, 2016)

Did you already check if the problem is still there or not without internet connection?
And leave it disconnected for several minutes.


----------



## Deadpool27 (Feb 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Did you already check if the problem is still there or not without internet connection?
> And leave it disconnected for several minutes.



@Caring1 
yes sir,
i tried both with and without internet. and still spikes. 

do i need to be aware of this? i mean, will my pc broken or will my card be fried? 

i dont get any much lag on games though but  sometimes or rarely i get 10-15 fps drop.


----------



## Deadpool27 (Feb 17, 2016)

one more question. when playing any rpg online games why i only get 60-75% power of my GPU?

while playing GTA V i get 95-100% gpu usage. 

is that normal guys?


----------

